# Glasgow coffee



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in glasgow for work on Tuesday. Fleeting visit but may have literally ten minutes to try some coffee than the city has to offer.

Would need to be in 5 minutes walk of blythswood square area.

Anything in the vicinity?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Not much in that area unfortunately! There really should be more good coffee in the centre of town!

Your best bet would be to venture over to the west end to Artisan Roast on Gibson St or Avenue G on Byres Rd, or even All That Is Solid in Trongate, but that's more like a 10-15min walk!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

If you're after some lunch then go to Where The Monkey Sleeps at 182 West Regent St, amazing bagels!!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

"A bagel is just a failed doughnut"


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Visited Artisan Roast this morning for breakfast after a Sunday night out in Glasgow. Well worth the detour on the way home!

Food choice was pretty limited which would be my only gripe but what they did do was simple but really well done with great quality ingredients. The latte was as good as I've had recently. Although a little bit away from the city centre, would highly recommend to anyone looking for great coffee in Glasgow.


----------

